# Raum Fichtelgebirge/Steinwald/Oberpfalz - Biker/innen gesucht



## rainersbike (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

suche hier Biker/innen (m/w) im Raum Fichtelgebirge/Steinwald/Oberpfalz
für Touren in diesen gebieten!
Es soll jedoch der Spass und Genuss im Vordergrund stehen,
nicht blindes hetzen und hirnlose Waldraserei!!!!
Bin m/30, fahre seit über 15 Jahren bike.

Vielleicht lässt sich auch eine kleine Gruppe gründen???
Ein Besuch im Biergarten wäre am Ende der Tour dann ein gelungener
Abschluss!!

Freue mich auf eure Antworten,...!

RIDE ON!


----------



## ghost-driver (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

da melde ich doch gleich mal mein Interesse an. Bin ausm Landkreis TIR, genauer gesagt aus Tirschenreuth.

Würd mich freuen wenn mal was zusammen gehen würde.

Evtl. ist mein Fred auch interessant für Dich...

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (2. Juni 2009)

Ich plane am Samstag, den 06. Juni eine Moonbike-Tour. Startpunkt soll Windischeschenbach sein so gegen 20 oder 21 Uhr.


----------



## ghost-driver (2. Juni 2009)

Wo solls denn hingehen?


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (2. Juni 2009)

Da ich bis jetzt alleine bin, noch kein dirketes Ziel. Hoffe auch, dass das Wetter mitspielt und nichts dazwischen kommen.


----------



## tri4me (8. Juni 2009)

Am Dienstag Abend treffen sich in Erbendorf um 18.30 immer ein paar MTB-ler und MTB-lerinnen an der Mariensäule. Touren werden individuell abgestimmt. Oft geht´s in den Steinwald.

Dauer: So ca. 2 Stunden.
Anspruch: So um die 20-30km und zwischen 300-700 hm. Gerne auch mal mit Trails. Tempo: eher zügig als bummeln.

Schau doch mal vorbei.

Tourenvorschläge für den Steinwald gibt´s unter http://www.flow-rider.de


----------



## TeemitRum (9. Juni 2009)

gibts da auch was für leute die nicht so im saft stehen?
meine kondition ist nach paar jahren faulheit sagen wir "etwas gering"


lg


----------



## alf126 (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wenn ihr mal in der Gegend um Neumarkt eine Tour macht, würde ich mich sehr gerne anschließen.

Gruß

... der Weg ist das Ziel...


----------

